# GPU-Z crash on Windows XP with MSI 9800 GT 512mb



## nemecec (May 5, 2010)

I downloaded the latest GPU-Z (0.4.2) and ran it on my computer (Windows XP, all service packs applied) and it crashed (access violation), producing two files: CRASH.DMP and ERRORLOG.TXT (both are zipped and attached to this post).

I have a MSI 9800 GT video card with 512mb (Nvidia). It could be a bit exotic, as I bought it from China.

How can I troubleshoot this? Is the attached information enough?

Neeme


----------



## Dyno (May 5, 2010)

Well, the 9800GT can only function using drivers, right? So which nVIDIA Forceware drivers are you running? I'm assuming everything else is working fine on your rig; Games, Applications, benchmarks. One last thing, can you please fill in your system specs in your USER CP, so we can understand exactly what you are running to better assist you, thanks.


----------



## nemecec (May 5, 2010)

Dyno said:


> Well, the 9800GT can only function using drivers, right? So which nVIDIA Forceware drivers are you running? I'm assuming everything else is working fine on your rig; Games, Applications, benchmarks. One last thing, can you please fill in your system specs in your USER CP, so we can understand exactly what you are running to better assist you, thanks.



Added output from NVIDIA System Information as attachment to original post. And added system description to profile.

Thanks,
Neeme


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 6, 2010)

I am using XP + 9800gt, the 4.2 version has issues, just use the 3.9 version.


----------



## nemecec (May 7, 2010)

u2konline said:


> I am using XP + 9800gt, the 4.2 version has issues, just use the 3.9 version.



Thanks for the hint, 0.3.9 version worked just fine. Added screenshot and BIOS dump to original post.


----------

